# tangerine peacock



## 6footer (Dec 19, 2009)

im thinking of getting one of these guys and have no idea about peacocks.
are they aggressive and would they go well in a community 180g (650L) tank consisting of 2 nics, 2 yellow labs, 2 severums, a blue dolphin and a happy little firemouth. there is no aggression in my tank at all ( except my 2nics who chase each other around everynow n then)
any pointers or advice would be helpful.
cheers


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

From my past experiences, i have found that these "mutt" peacocks tend to be a little more aggressive as what they are bred with is never clear and a lot of times they are mixed with mbunas which tend to be fairly aggressive. As for tangerine peacock, that could be a number of different fish which could either be german red, or ruby red peacock, baenschi peacock, or a benga. Most people also dont like mixing fish from different lakes because of their needs which may cause trouble down the line for you. I would personally stick to a group of fish from one lake and keep the water conditions similar to the lake for the fish to thrive.


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

Theres a pet trade name of "Tangerine tiger" for Protomelas taeniolatus (Likoma Is.) but *** never heard of "Tangerine peacocks". 
Is this the fish you are talking about?
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1365


----------



## 6footer (Dec 19, 2009)

im not sure all i just saw one this site ( http://www.livefish.com.au/index.php?ma ... ts_id=1191) and i couldnt find any information on them. maybe they just made up a name for it???


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

The short answer is Yes- it will probably be fine in as much Peacocks aren't going be a lot different in aggression as the other cichlids you have already, and you certainly have the room.

It may get some attention from the other african(malawi) cichlids you have in there particularly the Dolphin. It may also get attention from the others if colours are similar.

'Tangerine' is one of a handful of names the market uses to typically describe an 'Aulonocara"
species that is manmade and ranges in body colour from deep yellow through orange to almost red.

Do a rearrange with your aquascaping to get new territories when introducing could help, so would adding more than one fish if you were thinking of getting more.

You do have an unusual mix of Central and Sth American with African cichlids but if they work and all are happy-cool.


----------



## 6footer (Dec 19, 2009)

thanks for your help.
yeah its wierd they get along. my new purchased geophagus thinks its a nic. and i even have a polleni in there for now till he grows bigger he is heaps smaller then the rest and is the only aggressive one in there.
friend of mine was getting rid of fish and i told him i would find a good home for his tetras. (thinking they would make good feeder fish) it took a few weeks for the fish to realise the neons were edible but they still havnt got through the penguin tetras.. i noticed one of them missing but its been a couple of months. and my two chinese flying foxes think they are penguin tetras. oh and my mono thinks it is a silver dollar
its funny to watch


----------

